
Algorithm eliminates blurred images caused by shaky footage - kowdermeister
https://techxplore.com/news/2017-06-algorithm-blurred-images-shaky-footage.html
======
kowdermeister
Link to study page with arXiv link:

[http://dev.ipol.im/~mdelbra/videoFA/](http://dev.ipol.im/~mdelbra/videoFA/)

------
blacksqr
Zapruder film!

